# Italians in Cape Town



## Giada (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I ve just moved to Cape Town to follow my boyfriend and I wanted to know if there are other Italians hereby.

Thanks


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Ciao! Best bet is to start with the Italian Club of Cape Town, in Rugby, tel (021) 511-5956. There are no doubt loads of smaller clubs and societies (e.g. Sicilian Soceity, etc), but this is proabably your best starting point... Benvenuti in Sudafrica!


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Americano said:


> Ciao! Best bet is to start with the Italian Club of Cape Town, in Rugby, tel (021) 511-5956. There are no doubt loads of smaller clubs and societies (e.g. Sicilian Soceity, etc), but this is proabably your best starting point... Benvenuti in Sudafrica!


I'm not Italian, but I used to live in Santos street, right by the Italian club in Rugby. I used to LOVE it when they hosted a big event and a dozen Ferraris and Lambos would drive past the house and park at the club. That was 15 years ago so I don't know if the mega rich Italians are still around.

I used to walk over and buy some real pizza. Hmmmm. I love Italian food. :clap2:


----------



## martina.m (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Giada,
so..in the end..where did you get to meet Italians??
I just arrived from Italy 

Ciao,
MArtina


----------



## martina.m (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't know yet!


----------

